# A cool, timesaving suggestion for upfront fee sites



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 8, 2007)

Could a button be added that would create a canned reply regarding upfront fee inquiries.  The button could automatically create a reply, with text such as the following:



> Never pay an upfront fee for advertising services to sell or rent a timeshare (except for a nominal fee of about $24 to defray a website listing expense).  We have never had a single person post on this board indicating they have successfully sold or rented a resort after paying an upfront fee.
> 
> To learn how to sell or rent your timeshare, please read the information in this link.



It would save many of us, and especially Dave M, many hours of typing!!!


----------



## Dave M (Jan 8, 2007)

I have several of those canned replies in my Word arsenal, Steve. Copy, paste and click! However, I try to get a bit creative from time to time, especially after I have had my 'Cheer'ios! 

I like your idea. Whether it's practical with this software is something Brian or Doug will have to address.


----------



## Mimi (Jan 12, 2007)

That's a teriffic idea, Steve!


----------



## TSBO.com (Feb 2, 2007)

*Arline those are great photos*

I'm in Seaside, it looks as those you've been all around the world...  excellent photos [_Balance of post deleted.  Advertising is not permitted here.  Sending you a PM with further information.  -- Doug Wilson, TUG BBS Administrator_]
Kurt


----------

